# Nice Action



## cogs (8 September 2012)

Anyone else pick on the good action yesterday/last night?

US N.F.P and employment data did the trick.


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 September 2012)

cogs said:


> Anyone else pick on the good action yesterday/last night?
> 
> US N.F.P and employment data did the trick.




yep, went with that, more of the same, no distribution on the SPX .......daily outside 3 sigma band range, no one pushing......a good session, better one on gold, liquidity/credit debt at work ...or at play


----------



## cogs (8 September 2012)

Did a quick test short on gold earlier in the evening, nup something's wrong here. Went long just after the jump and caught it as well.

Definate positive market shift after Drahgi's talk, now back to bad US data.

DX looks to have short term (weeks) 79's, longer term 74's. Gunna milk this run  he he.


----------

